# Pics of my laughable spinning attempt !



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Here's Ashley ...


















Here's my carded rolag attempts on top, and the outcome of my first spinning attempt !!... 

See how in spots it's like a clump of fiber, not even twisted ?!?! ..and some spots are like MICRO - Im scared it may break !! 










Some spots twist back on it's self ...while the other places ...not so much !!!
:teehee:










SO... advice ?!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Great start!

Keep going! My first yarn looked just like that! Practice makes perfect!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Not bad for a first! My first *yarn* was a lumpy bumpy chunky yarn mess! lol!
Yours looks pretty thin.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Miz Mary, I LOVE it!
You are making yarn!
Keep going, it gets easier. 

Did you ever see my first yarn? :teehee:
It looked very similar.

Keep going, you are doing awesome.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

My old spinning teacher told me, fast hands...slow feet (foot)...it helps keep you from overspinning. I think your first yarn looks dandy! Be sure to keep it some place safe so that years down the road you can go back and see how far you've progressed.

Keep at it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Your wheel is the twin to mine, but yours is in better shape 

Great job with the first yarn. Not laughable at all so don't be silly. As for the thick/thin. Thin yarn requires more twist than thicker yarn, so your thin spots will be much more twisted than the thicker bits. The thick bit are probably from being a beginner and not understanding drafting and or you had a "blimp" of fibers there. Maybe a little knot, or a bit of a second cut that was carded into your fibers. I think your carding looks good, you could probably add a bit more fibers to your cards. Did you pre-draft your rolag before spinning? That means did you pull the fibers out to a thinner thickness.

I think what you've done looks good. As all the others have said practice, practice, it will get easier and better as time goes by.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I think it looks tons better than my first yarn! Keep at it!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It looks about like my first single. I called it "ugly" LOL. I made 2 such ugly singles then plied them together. It actually turned out really cool looking! I'm trying to spin thinly, but having trouble with evenness. I think part of my problem on that very first pair of singles was actually the fiber I was trying to use. It was an old roving that had been messed with by my kids, so it wasn't neat and tidy anymore. It was difficult to draft it fine enough to prevent those 'bumps'. Still, as I said, it made a really interesting plied yarn. Keep going, things will even out as you gain experience.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Marchwind, I did try to pre draft, but it was SO wimpy !! I am going to card some more , and make bigger rolags , see what happens ! 

THANK YOU guys for all the encouragement !! It's always a blessing having a cheering section !!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I suppose Mary's first yarn attempts might be kinda funny...... but only because there are no pics up of _my_ first attempts to spin.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

OMG !!! WIHH .... THOES are rolags ?!?! They are BEAUTIFUL !!! WOW !! 
Fantastic ! Now I have a "go by " pic !! So what the heck did I make , a very frugal , major dieting , NO-lag !!!! TOO funny !!! :hysterical:

So, um, HOW"D YA DO THAT ?!?!! More fiber on the carders ?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp_fIc5lCuk]Carding Wool - Making Rolags - YouTube[/ame] This is a pretty good video with great music and no talk. Make sure you read the messages that appear


----------



## Happyhomemama (Jul 13, 2005)

That is not even laughable! The only advice from me is practice,practice, practice. I'm still in this stage myself.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You gotta crawl before you walk, walk before you run. When you ply three of those yarns together you will be much happier with it. Knit something that is forgiving, like a garter stitch scarf, or little ribbed hat.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GREAT video Marchwind , thanks !!!! I watched a different one, but it wasnt as easy looking !!!

THANK YOU WIHH, and GAM !! I recieved the dvd's ( and PRETTTY green ready to spin roving ) ! psst ....I got that name right ( roving ) , didnt I ?
I'm off to play !!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Forerunner said:


> I suppose Mary's first yarn attempts might be kinda funny...... but only because there are no pics up of _my_ first attempts to spin.


awwwww, come on..... SHOW & TELL TIME !!!! Post your pics !!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh good, your package came! That was VERY fast. 

That little roving wont make too much yarn, but it should be pretty easy to spin. 

Have fun!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I am getting there !! :nanner:

I added more fiber to the carders ( had to card a few more times too ) ...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now those are rollags  Well done. When you spin spin from an end of the rollag.


----------

